# Zinsco



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

defintely a good call, there just as bad as FPE. both of them were junk. but if i rember right FPE lied on some of there reports.the replacements for FPE work fine.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Electek inc (Mar 11, 2016)

You're right, federal Pacific just as bad. Most home inspectors take issue with both . This is the first time I saw a Zinsco 300amp. breaker.Wasn't aware they made bigger breakers.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Electek inc said:


> You're right, federal Pacific just as bad. Most home inspectors take issue with both . This is the first time I saw a Zinsco 300amp. breaker.Wasn't aware they made bigger breakers.


I know they do make bigger breakers but they share the same quriks as smaller verison..

But it was a very good call to replace it with modern breakers ...

I did see couple of them before.. I am not too crazy with that brand name breakers...


----------

